# Flooring



## HomeTeam (Jan 10, 2008)

In the process of building my HT room, one of the biggest obstacles I'll be facing is the flooring. The room is in the basement/garage area, and has been prone to flooding. We have talked to people about getting that fixed, but right now its not an option right now. A friend of mine gave me an option that I think I'm going to do. He recommended that I lay down pre-treated 2x4's every 15" then lay down some plywood on top of that. 

The question I'm wanting to ask is what should I lay down on top of that? I'm thinking some type of floor tile, nothing too too heavy though. 

Budget is a factor here if that helps.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

How deep does the water get? If it's just water running across the floor, use Dri-Core. That's what it's meant for and also does a good job in isolating noise and cold. If it's more than that, I'd wait and get it fixed or you'll be rebuilding your theater in 2-3 years due to mold, mildew, rot, etc.

Bryan


----------

